# Brazoria County Ducks Unlimited



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

The Brazoria County Chapter of Ducks Unlimited is pleased to announce our annual dinner banquet is fast approaching. The date is August 8 at the Lake Jackson Civic Center. 

Come join us for an evening of food and fun to benefit waterfowl and habitat preservation. 

We will be giving away more guns than ever before. Also, we have a very special auction item this year - a VERY limited edition DU Colt .45. We will auctioning gun number 1 of 6 in this extremely limited run.

Tickets are available for online purchase by scanning the QR code or going to the URL provided below.

For any other questions, feel free to shoot me a PM and I will get back to you as quick as possible.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

*Limited Edition Gun*

Here are a couple of photos of one of the guns we will be auctioning at the Brazoria County Ducks Unlimited dinner banquet. This is a custom Colt Series 80 .45acp. There were only 6 of these guns produced and we are auctioning number 1 of 6. Also included will be a set of custom DU grips.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Just a reminder....

If you purchase tickets by this Friday, July 25, you will be entered in the early bird drawing to win a gun at the event.

All you need to do to purchase tickets is scan the QR code on the flyer above or visit

www.ducks.org/texas/events and look for the Brazoria County Dinner Banquet.

If you have any questions or need some more info, please feel free to PM on here and I will get back to you as quickly as possible.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

One more day to purchase tickets online!!! Go to http://www.ducks.org/texas/events/34...county-banquet to pre-purchase tickets for the banquet. Online ticket sales end tomorrow 8/6/2014


----------

